# Kitchen sink faucet - putty or silicone, and where?



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm trying to install a Moen Anabelle kitchen faucet (stainless steel spit resistant model) in a 4-hole stainless steel sink.










This is what I've done up to this point:


Removed all supply lines
Removed old Pfister faucet and sprayer
Removed rust / corrosion from top of sink with Lime Away

I'm ready to install this Moen faucet, but the instructions are IKEA-grade (photos, no details) and do not describe the preferred means of sealing the deck plate to the sink.

Please look at the photo below -- which piece(s) should have putty or silicone on them?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just use what was supplyed, no silicone or putty needed.


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Just use what was supplyed, no silicone or putty needed.


Fair enough.

However, if the gasket is optional, is Moen assuming I'll use silicone or plumber's putty underneath the deck plate?

I want to make sure I do everything I can to mitigate leaks, with the understanding that there's a lot of parts internally to this faucet that would result in leaks well beyond the deck plate.

Thanks,
nthdegreeburns


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can use all the plumbers putty you want but most likly the deck plate will just cut through it and do no good.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, put a ring of putty around each deck hole then press the faucet into it(use the gasket too)


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> If it makes you feel better, put a ring of putty around each deck hole then press the faucet into it(use the gasket too)


I like this idea. Gonna look at it after dinner.

My concern is that the deck plate is ONLY secured by the center deck hole. There are no fasteners to secure the sides of the deck plate through the left and right holes. With a faucet this tall, I worry about it lifting the sides of the deckplate off the sink and splashed water getting up under the gasket on the lifted sides.

nthdegreeburns


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> You can use all the plumbers putty you want but most likly the deck plate will just cut through it and do no good.


I think I'm going to do what some else suggested and just put a ring of plumber's putty around the other two deck holes. Just seems really unstable to ONLY be fastened to the sink with the middle deck hole for such a tall faucet.

I'm also going to call Moen in the morning to ask WHY the gasket is optional AND what would void the warranty.

nthdegreeburns


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

Moen says just use the gasket. Silicone or putty was optional. I'll go gasket only and see if anything leaks, esp. from splashes (which happen a lot in my kitchen).

Thx for the suggestions on the thread. If anyone has anything else to add, chime in.


----------



## countrystyle99 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am installing a Phister faucet, same set up...they say use gasket with putty on the outer bead.

A similar Delta was in their before with no putty....I wish the did use putty. all sorts of garbage built up in there and with our hard water made it a pain to clean.

cs


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

splashed water from the sink is the only water making itself up ther around that gasket.hand tight the lockdown ring and then wrench it half turn the hot/cold are home run fron there connections....caulking ring around the exsisting openings if you worried...


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

I would certainly use plumber's putty. Just another barrier to water and it won't be a pain to remove when you replace the faucet in the future. Caulk will cause a headache in my opinion.


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

***UPDATE***

Ended up using a Delta Leland Pull-Down instead of the Moen. Foam gasket plus different construction from the Moen seemed to be relatively tight. Will loosen and add silicone if I develop leaks from splashed water, but for now, seems OK.


----------

